# Johnson Smith Novelty Record Video



## MacEricG (Jan 5, 2011)

Fans of the Jonson Smith Company mail order catalog may remember - and possibly still possess - their horribly bad (pun intended) Horror Record that came out in the early 1970's. It was sold for about $1, and was a huge disappointment to kids like me who thought the 33 RPM would be 12" vinyl. Turned out to be a 7" instead. The narrator left a lot to be desired, too.

The soundtrack has been complimented by Jason at the Scar Stuff blog with imagery from Eerie Publications and titles like Horror Tales, Tales from the Tomb, and Strange Galaxy. He's a Mac fan, too, so he has my respect. 

Anyway, enjoy.


----------



## MacEricG (Jan 5, 2011)

From the Scar Stuff blog:



> Fiends! Boils! Ghouls! So forth! Gather 'round while I spin a tale of... ah hell let me just jump right in -->
> 
> So what we've got here is an annual Halloween post that comes wrapped up inside of a link to a project I just finished. How about THAT for a set-up opening sentence! No?
> 
> ...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow that is so funny! that narrator isn't very enthusiastic at all haha! The video was really cool too I love that kind of horror art! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Love the Scar Stuff Blog. I download a ton of classic vinyl from it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I love this, silly as it may sound, these old horror records bring back great childhood memories. I also owned this at one time and I wish so bad that I could find one to buy again.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Bleah spam, but that video is hilariously awesome.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

That's was great! I feel like I just watched a late night viewing of USA Channel's Night Flight. The audio is very cheesy, but that's what actually makes it so good.


----------

